# Pipe tobacco blending recipes



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I just recently got an email from a pipe place and they had a section about baccy blending, more like recipes that members contribute to. Could make an interesting addition to CS. I am only a seasonal pipe smoker but many others are hardcore. So I guess I am just curious to see if some of the BOTL blend their own and what their recipes are. I know at one time someone mentioned about haveing a CS blend, maybe the members could post a recipe and all the members vote to create a CS original. We may also be able to get a smoke shop to blend in quantity and sell it (Frenchy ) as the CS blend with some of the proceeds making their way back here for site maintenance. Just some thoughts? :w Here is the site:

http://www.tobaccoblending.com/


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

from what i hear, the cs blend is done, we just had a contest for the label art. As for individuals blending, i know cquon does, not sure who else.

edit: just saw this
_Burley, like VA, is a good base tobacco. It has no sugar of its own, but is relatively bite-free. It should never come to the forefront, but be used sparingly. The "Burley Curse" refers to the habit this tobacco has of overpowering a blend. Burley has a distinct nutty taste, but because of its somewhat bland character, is often flavored_.

evan, you have a new hate mail target.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I see the art work for the tin very nice. Like I say I am more of a seasonal smoker and getting ready to get into the swing of things again. You will have to excuse me if I am a bit behind the times! :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Nutiket_32 said:


> _Burley, like VA, is a good base tobacco. It has no sugar of its own, but is relatively bite-free. It should never come to the forefront, but be used sparingly. The "Burley Curse" refers to the habit this tobacco has of overpowering a blend. Burley has a distinct nutty taste, but because of its somewhat bland character, is often flavored_.
> 
> evan, you have a new hate mail target.


:r What the hell kind of outfit is this anyway???


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, I read through some of the "How To" basic blending, stoving and pressing primers and I for one appreciate any information concerning blending and processing tobacco for the pipe. I have been growing for a number of years now and doing some trading of leaf, this type of information has been hard to come by. I have some dried leaf set aside from this years crop that will be cured with a oak cool smoke process. It should be interesting :tu


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

EvanS said:


> :r What the hell kind of outfit is this anyway???


Obviously an outfit with great tastes and a lot of knowledge  It sounds like that description of burley was perfect.


----------

